# Hiring Residential electricians!



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

RESIDENTIAL SERVICE TECHNICIANS

Summary of Position:

Master Electrical Systems is hiring for Skilled Residential Service Technicians to perform electrical work on our residential projects and MUST be able to deal with the customers directly. Our company is offering competitive rates for qualified technicians with extensive experience. Our projects range from remodels to new home construction.

Duties and responsibilities may be assigned as required but may generally include:

• Connects wires to plugs, switches, controls, light fixtures, appliances, motors, panels, and switchboards. 
• Disassembles repairs and reassembles or replaces defective electrical equipment such as plugs, switches, outlets, controls, ballasts, motors and appliances using hand tools, test equipment and service manuals. 
• Tests installations to check and insure continuity of the circuit, and the compatibility and safety of all components using testers. 
• Measures, cuts, bends, threads, assembles, and installs electrical conduit, junction, switch, and/or outlet boxes, and switch boards.
• Installs and repairs telephones, light fixtures, electrical controls, motors and appliances.
• Places conduit inside designated partitions, walls, or other concealed areas, and pulls wire through installed conduit.
• Inspects and evaluates electrical equipment to ensure that it operates efficiently and safely; determines whether equipment and new installations meet requirement of the National Electrical Code. 
• Accurate knowledge of code calculations for wire size, conduit fill, box fill, etc.
• Performs physically demanding tasks, such as digging trenches to lay conduit and moving and lifting heavy objects.
• Plans layout and installation of electrical wiring, equipment and fixtures, based on job necessity, specifications, local codes and client's requests.
• Assigns work to apprentices, and/or helpers.

Required Qualifications:

• Journeyman's License a plus.
• Knowledge of parallel and series circuitry. 
• Knowledge of the principles of electricity and electronics. 
• Knowledge of the electrical codes which typically apply to the work assignment. 
• Knowledge of the standard methods, materials, tools, and equipment of the electrical trade. 
• Knowledge of electrical devices such as controls, switches, starters, transformers, motors and panel boards. 
• Knowledge of the potential occupational hazards connected with electrical work and the safety standards and practices, which should be applied. 
• Skill in the use of the tools of the electrical trade. 
• Skill in the installation of electrical devices. 
• Skill in diagnosing the cause of electrical problems/breakdowns. 
• Skill in repairing and adjusting electrical devices. 
• Ability to interpret and apply blueprints, schematics, maintenance manuals, and assembly instruction. 
• Ability to study and comprehend new technology. 
• Ability to make mathematical computations. 
• Ability to work from ladders, scaffold, hydraulic lifts, in manholes and vaults. 
• Commitment to Teamwork. . 
• Knowledgeable of applicable law's and codes.

Core Competencies:

Mathematics – Knowledge of arithmetic, algebra, geometry, and their applications.

English Language – Knowledge of the structure and content of the English language including the meaning and spelling of words, rules of composition, and grammar.

Safety – Knowledge of relevant equipment, policies, procedures, and strategies to promote safety for the protection of people, property and construction site.

Company Benefits:

We are a young innovative company with a passion for excellence. You'll be joining a group of professionals dedicated to being the best Electrical Service Contractor in New Jersey. We offer a comprehensive and competitive Benefit Package that includes:

• Health 
• Dental 
• Vision
• Retirement - IRA 
• Vacation Pay

EOE/DFWP


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

The position description looks real good but it's aimed at a hard to find individual who will command very good money.

Not to be picky, but you may want to substitute "receptacles" for "plugs", before you go public.


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> The position description looks real good but it's aimed at a hard to find individual who will command very good money.
> 
> Not to be picky, but you may want to substitute "receptacles" for "plugs", before you go public.


Qualified individuals who command "good money" are who we employ and go to extreme lengths to find.... I would prefer to pay a few extra dollars to a guy in exchange for not having to worry about constant callbacks, and upset customers... 

Not sure I understand the purpose of changing the language from receptacles to plugs?

Appreciate the insight though.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

airfieldsparky said:


> Qualified individuals who command "good money" are who we employ and go to extreme lengths to find.... I would prefer to pay a few extra dollars to a guy in exchange for not having to worry about constant callbacks, and upset customers...
> 
> Not sure I understand the purpose of changing the language from receptacles to plugs?
> 
> Appreciate the insight though.


I too would rather pay top dollar than stay awake nights wondering if my guys did it right.

By definition, plugs are typically inserted into a (wall) receptacle. 

I know the term is used interchangeably by old timers.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Company name will help to better understand who you will be applying to.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

You wrote "...knowledge of applicable law's," should not have an apostrophe.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Giorgio.g said:


> Company name will help to better understand who you will be applying to.


That's in the first line of the ad.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Where in jersey are you located?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Not to be picky, but you may want to substitute "receptacles" for "plugs", before you go public.


I wasn't even going to say a thing, but BAM! right out of the gate and there you go. 


It's possible that they sub out all their receptacle installations and only need electricians to install plugs, but even then I like to refer to them as male cord caps :whistling2:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm an accident prone hillbilly that don't speak good English, who flunked algebra, and does not play well with others. I don't have a car right now, but my buddy said he'd drive me around if you through in on gas money. (Sounds fair)
I don't work off ladders, so I primarily specialize in wiring switches. I can also wire a mean plug, but that would require you to supply a rolli-chair. Also I will require 40%
of my yearly salary up front. If these terms sound reasonable, let me know when I start.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

Where in nj you hiring for? I'm located in the Trenton area, and a damn fine fit for your description. Currently have a job, but looking for more opportunity. Company I work for is very small.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not in your area, but me thinks your requirements are a bit strong for resi.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I really was surprised this add did not end with "Job pays $10-$12 per hour depending on experience."


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I think he just wants an Electrician with service work experience.

I understand 'plug' no problem... that's what people ask for up here.

I stopped at shovel and heavy lifting work.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

daveEM said:


> I stopped at shovel and heavy lifting work.


I stopped at residential service technician.

Just about the worst way an electrician can earn a living. I would rather do almost any other type of electrical work besides resi service.

As far as the ad goes, it looks fine. The person who fits those requirements will probably be a quality electrician. My only question would be, why would someone who has all of those qualifications/abilities want to do resi work for someone else? If I were interested in doing resi work I would work for myself. There is no way I would deal with the headaches of interacting with customers, laying out work, etc. for someone else's business. Doing large commercial or industrial as an employee is one thing, it's tough to do those things as a one man show. Residential work however is tailor made for a small company, and very doable with one guy.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> English Language – Knowledge of the structure and content of the English language including the meaning and spelling of words, rules of composition, and grammar.


Talk about cullin' the herd.....:jester: ~CS~


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

Julius793 said:


> Where in jersey are you located?


monmouth county, but our reaches stretches all the way south and all the way North. We are also hiring skilled Commercial foreman, and apprentices, but right now my focus is growing the residential service side of the business.


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

jarhead0531 said:


> Where in nj you hiring for? I'm located in the Trenton area, and a damn fine fit for your description. Currently have a job, but looking for more opportunity. Company I work for is very small.


Please PM me with your contact info. I would like the opportunity to have you come in for an interview.


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

Ultrafault said:


> I really was surprised this add did not end with "Job pays $10-$12 per hour depending on experience."


We pay top dollar for skilled man, and have an excellent benefits package... 3 of my top commercial guys left the union hall to work here...


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> I stopped at residential service technician.
> 
> Just about the worst way an electrician can earn a living. I would rather do almost any other type of electrical work besides resi service.
> 
> As far as the ad goes, it looks fine. The person who fits those requirements will probably be a quality electrician. My only question would be, why would someone who has all of those qualifications/abilities want to do resi work for someone else? If I were interested in doing resi work I would work for myself. There is no way I would deal with the headaches of interacting with customers, laying out work, etc. for someone else's business. Doing large commercial or industrial as an employee is one thing, it's tough to do those things as a one man show. Residential work however is tailor made for a small company, and very doable with one guy.


I agree with you on some level, although I have found the best man for a job position is an over qualified man... The main reason why I look for all those qualifications for a residential service man is because of the nature of my company. Just because you were hired as a "residential service tech" that just means right now that position is in high demand. If I hire a man with good conduit, and motor skills, when residential service slows down I can throw him on one of my big projects with the commercial/industrial division, and I won't feel like I am burning up my labor hours on putting him up there because he has no problem hanging with those guys.


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Talk about cullin' the herd.....:jester: ~CS~


Gotta weed 'em out somehow... while maintaining "compliance"...


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

airfieldsparky said:


> I agree with you on some level, although I have found the best man for a job position is an over qualified man... The main reason why I look for all those qualifications for a residential service man is because of the nature of my company. Just because you were hired as a "residential service tech" that just means right now that position is in high demand. If I hire a man with good conduit, and motor skills, when residential service slows down I can throw him on one of my big projects with the commercial/industrial division, and I won't feel like I am burning up my labor hours on putting him up there because he has no problem hanging with those guys.


Do you find guys with those qualifications who want to work in resi service? I rarely find guys with skills outside of resi that are willing to sign up for the crawling, insulation, HO BS,etc. for less money than the commercial guys get. Hell, I wouldn't work it for MORE. The over qualified guy who takes that job is likely taking care to earn a paycheck while finding something better.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

airfieldsparky said:


> RESIDENTIAL SERVICE TECHNICIANS
> 
> Summary of Position:
> 
> ...






Looks like a Labor Contractors gig . They are looking for workers and do not know how to put it . That add sets off alarms .





Pete


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

OaklandElec said:


> Do you find guys with those qualifications who want to work in resi service? I rarely find guys with skills outside of resi that are willing to sign up for the crawling, insulation, HO BS,etc. for less money than the commercial guys get. Hell, I wouldn't work it for MORE. The over qualified guy who takes that job is likely taking care to earn a paycheck while finding something better.


Your absolutely right. They are *very hard to find! Most of my residential service guys can only do residential service, and most of my commercial guys only want to do that... I am trying to find guys that can jump around and be happy doing so....*


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

pete87 said:


> Looks like a Labor Contractors gig . They are looking for workers and do not know how to put it . That add sets off alarms .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not a labor contractor. I'm the owner and came up through the trade just like anybody else... The wording sounds very robotic in order to have rock solid clear job descriptions. So when it comes time to fire someone for not meeting there job requirements and I end up in some sort of lawsuit. I have bulletproof job descriptions that I can say "hey your were a great electrician, but you know what your job description when you were hired said you also needed to know how to properly design a code compliant job"... My original wording was different. Then my HR company changed it around for better "compliance"


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

pete87 said:


> Looks like a Labor Contractors gig . They are looking for workers and do not know how to put it . That add sets off alarms . Pete


Wtf are you even talking about. Tell us about the alarms Pete


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

It is my deep disdain for rules of composition that motivated me to get into the trades. Can we have a discussion on the proper use of commas in a sentence? or is it May We?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

That is a classic cut and paste ad. 



> We are a young innovative company with a passion for excellence


That ad says otherwise.


----------

